

Ask HN: Movement to get regulators to force Oracle to spin off / sell MySQL? - numair

I am sure many here believe that an acquisition of MySQL as part of Oracle's acquisition of Sun would result in anti-competitive behavior and reduced value to consumers.  It seems to me that we should make ourselves heard to regulators who are considering the Oracle-Sun deal.  This is probably our best chance to force Oracle to divest itself of the asset, which seems necessary if MySQL's value is to be preserved.  This may also turn out to be a blessing in disguise, as MySQL could return to being an independent entity.  Any thoughts?
======
spooneybarger
When the code is open and anyone can forkm what does divest even mean? Anyone
can pick up MySQL and carry on like drizzle et al have already started to do
while Sun was/is the owner.

